# 2008 Sentra 1.8



## dorf (Apr 2, 2014)

After driving it for a couple hours it won't allow you to drive over 50 mph. Does anyone have any ideas why it would do this? The car has over 90k mile, bought second hand so not sure about service on it. I was told it's not a CVT trans. Thanks for any help with problem.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

08 is a CVT it is covered up to 120K


----------

